# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy cắt Plasma, Oxy-Gas CNC >  Cần sự giúp đỡ, Em cần mua máy cắt CNC Plasma cắt dày 30mm.

## Hoàng Nam 1985

Định làm tàu ngầm tìm xem có chủ đề nào tương tự để học hỏi nhưng tìm mãi chưa thấy có nên em nhờ sự trợ giúp của các cao nhân đã đi trước.

Công ty em ở Hà Nội làm về mảng máy gia công gạch tuynel, nay được Sếp giao cho tìm hiểu về máy CNC Plamas với nhu cầu cắt bản mã dày tới 30mm và cắt inox tới 20mm. Muốn giảm bớt nhân công nên yêu cầu mạch cắt ít sỉ .

Lên mạng tìm hiểu mà thấy nhiều đơn vị cung cấp quá, Bác nào có kinh nghiệm về lĩnh vực này cho em xin ý kiến chọn máy đơn vị lắp ráp trong nước hay đơn vị nhập khẩu, máy nào tốt hơn.

Em lơ tơ mơ về mảng máy này quá. Mong được các Bác giúp đỡ

----------


## Văn Mạnh

Khả năng đầu tư của bên Bác là tầm bao nhiêu?
Hiện nay máy CNC trong nước chế tạo cũng nhiều nhưng nếu là đơn vị to thì giá hơi chát. Mình có ông bạn đang dùng máy nhập cũng thấy ok lắm. Quan trọng là xem dịch vụ như thế nào nữa

----------

Hoàng Nam 1985

----------


## Diyodira

Đang có 1 em 1500 x 3000, dùng nguồn Daiden OTC 12000, nội địa Japan

Tất cả dàn cơ là của Japan, X và Y dùng hoàn toàn Step 5 pha, Y song mã nồi đồng cối đá, bảo đảm hàng độc, giàn cơ có thể mở rộng thêm oxy gas, trục xoay để cắt ống.

Về cắm điện tiếp hơi là chiến, hàng nồi đồng cối đá, trâu bò, ship đi mọi miền tổ quốc, giá cũng đặc biệt nốt  :Smile: 

Thanks

----------

Hoàng Nam 1985

----------


## Hoàng Nam 1985

> Khả năng đầu tư của bên Bác là tầm bao nhiêu?
> Hiện nay máy CNC trong nước chế tạo cũng nhiều nhưng nếu là đơn vị to thì giá hơi chát. Mình có ông bạn đang dùng máy nhập cũng thấy ok lắm. Quan trọng là xem dịch vụ như thế nào nữa


Chuẩn luôn , em thấy một số đơn vị máy trong nước nhiều giá quá, mà mấy đơn bị to to thì giá hơi cao. Bác có thể cung cấp thêm thông tin máy ông bạn đang dùng là của đơn vị nào được không ạ. Em tham khảo thêm

----------


## Hoàng Nam 1985

> Khả năng đầu tư của bên Bác là tầm bao nhiêu?
> Hiện nay máy CNC trong nước chế tạo cũng nhiều nhưng nếu là đơn vị to thì giá hơi chát. Mình có ông bạn đang dùng máy nhập cũng thấy ok lắm. Quan trọng là xem dịch vụ như thế nào nữa


Bên em dự định bỏ ra đầu tư bộ máy từ a-z tầm khoảng 300-350trđ.

----------

Văn Mạnh

----------


## Hoàng Nam 1985

> Đang có 1 em 1500 x 3000, dùng nguồn Daiden OTC 12000, nội địa Japan
> 
> Tất cả dàn cơ là của Japan, X và Y dùng hoàn toàn Step 5 pha, Y song mã nồi đồng cối đá, bảo đảm hàng độc, giàn cơ có thể mở rộng thêm oxy gas, trục xoay để cắt ống.
> 
> Về cắm điện tiếp hơi là chiến, hàng nồi đồng cối đá, trâu bò, ship đi mọi miền tổ quốc, giá cũng đặc biệt nốt 
> 
> Thanks


Anh có thể cho em xin thông tin cụ thể hơn vào gmail cokhinamphat18@gmail.com được không ạ. Nếu hợp lý mong được hợp tác!

----------


## Quy Nguyen

> Đang có 1 em 1500 x 3000, dùng nguồn Daiden OTC 12000, nội địa Japan
> 
> Tất cả dàn cơ là của Japan, X và Y dùng hoàn toàn Step 5 pha, Y song mã nồi đồng cối đá, bảo đảm hàng độc, giàn cơ có thể mở rộng thêm oxy gas, trục xoay để cắt ống.
> 
> Về cắm điện tiếp hơi là chiến, hàng nồi đồng cối đá, trâu bò, ship đi mọi miền tổ quốc, giá cũng đặc biệt nốt 
> 
> Thanks


Mình cũng đang tính dựng 1 con plasma + oxy gas, cắt ống và tấm. Bác có thể cho xin ít hình ảnh em nó ko?
Điều khiển dùng gì vậy bác? Nếu để cắt cả oxy gas và chế thêm cắt ống thì có nâng cấp phần điều khiển được ko?
Và không lấy phần nguồn cắt plasma thì có được ko ạ?

----------


## Diyodira

Mấy ae quan tâm xin vui lòng liên hệ bên xưởng sđt: 0937829289 Công, để được xem hình, video trực tiếp và có thể hỏi mọi thứ, sau đó nếu ae thực sự muốn tìm hiểu sâu hơn hoặc muốn gặp trực tiếp để có thể mua máy thì liên hệ mình sđt dưới chữ ký
Tks

----------


## Văn Mạnh

> Chuẩn luôn , em thấy một số đơn vị máy trong nước nhiều giá quá, mà mấy đơn bị to to thì giá hơi cao. Bác có thể cung cấp thêm thông tin máy ông bạn đang dùng là của đơn vị nào được không ạ. Em tham khảo thêm


Cũng không rõ của đơn vị nào, t có ảnh chụp lại thôi. Bác tham khảo thêm trên mạng xem sao nhé. Thấy ông anh bảo cũng tầm 300-400trd gì đấy

----------

Đức Quyết, Hoàng Nam 1985

----------


## Đức Quyết

> Cũng không rõ của đơn vị nào, t có ảnh chụp lại thôi. Bác tham khảo thêm trên mạng xem sao nhé. Thấy ông anh bảo cũng tầm 300-400trd gì đấy


Xưởng này ở Tuyên Quang đúng không Bác?

----------


## Hải Cnc24h

> Định làm tàu ngầm tìm xem có chủ đề nào tương tự để học hỏi nhưng tìm mãi chưa thấy có nên em nhờ sự trợ giúp của các cao nhân đã đi trước.
> 
> Công ty em ở Hà Nội làm về mảng máy gia công gạch tuynel, nay được Sếp giao cho tìm hiểu về máy CNC Plamas với nhu cầu cắt bản mã dày tới 30mm và cắt inox tới 20mm. Muốn giảm bớt nhân công nên yêu cầu mạch cắt ít sỉ .
> 
> Lên mạng tìm hiểu mà thấy nhiều đơn vị cung cấp quá, Bác nào có kinh nghiệm về lĩnh vực này cho em xin ý kiến chọn máy đơn vị lắp ráp trong nước hay đơn vị nhập khẩu, máy nào tốt hơn.
> 
> Em lơ tơ mơ về mảng máy này quá. Mong được các Bác giúp đỡ


Có lẽ bác chưa tìm hiểu đến công ty em, nên bác mới kêu máy đắt ạ. EM ở bên công ty TNHH Hệ thống tự động MTA ạ
Nếu yêu cầu cắt dày 30mm như bác nói, khổ cắt 1,5mx3m dùng nguồn 200 TOPCUT của bên em giá chỉ cỡ 185 triệu trọn gói vận chuyển tận xưởng nhà bác, máy mới thiết kế 2 ray, hướng dẫn kỹ thuật đến khi biết sử dụng, hỗ trợ mẫu ạ
Bác cần báo giá chi tiết cấu hình máy bác alo em - em Hải 18 tuổi 0974 258 266 ạ

----------


## Quy Nguyen

> Có lẽ bác chưa tìm hiểu đến công ty em, nên bác mới kêu máy đắt ạ. EM ở bên công ty TNHH Hệ thống tự động MTA ạ
> Nếu yêu cầu cắt dày 30mm như bác nói, khổ cắt 1,5mx3m dùng nguồn 200 TOPCUT của bên em giá chỉ cỡ 185 triệu trọn gói vận chuyển tận xưởng nhà bác, máy mới thiết kế 2 ray, hướng dẫn kỹ thuật đến khi biết sử dụng, hỗ trợ mẫu ạ
> Bác cần báo giá chi tiết cấu hình máy bác alo em - em Hải 18 tuổi 0974 258 266 ạ


Bên bạn có máy cắt ống không? Cắt ống là cả ống hộp nhé

----------


## Hải Cnc24h

> Bên bạn có máy cắt ống không? Cắt ống là cả ống hộp nhé


Dạ bên em hiện có dòng máy cắt ống, chỉ cắt ống tròn ạ, cắt hộp thì bên em chưa làm ạ

----------

